# bow jumps to the right after shot



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

After you shoot, does the bow jump forward and turn right at the same time? Have someone stand behind you and see if your release elbow is inline with the cams.
Do you punch or use a suprise release?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW is that right 21" vbars??
have you tried taking those off and see the reaction? or moving the weights off them?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

oops 12" v bars 
as for my elbow in line here is me shooting a nother bow not the bucking apex








trigher punching is not a prob


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't know if I'd be any help but I'm not sure if you mean the whole bow is jumping to the side or if it's rotating? Are the stabilizer and vbars remaining pointed north/south but the whole set-up jumps sideways, or is it rotating around your bow hand?
Hows the measured DL compare to one you've shot that did'nt do this?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

red44 said:


> I don't know if I'd be any help but I'm not sure if you mean the whole bow is jumping to the side or if it's rotating? Are the stabilizer and vbars remaining pointed north/south but the whole set-up jumps sideways, or is it rotating around your bow hand?
> Hows the measured DL compare to one you've shot that did'nt do this?


most of the time my stab point ends up about 4 to 5 inchs to the right 
thought it was my grip but it seems to happen no mater how i grip the bow.
the loop is a hair long 4.75 inches to start with before i start my tying it in.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

trinibob said:


> ok im running a mathews apex7 with a30" old easton stab and 21" vbars.
> 30" draw shooting 51lbs with 33" 2512 x7 after the shot i realy get a hop to the right with the bow.
> is this a weight prob or what never had a bow jump this much to one side stright forward yes but not sideways and no im not a grip graber the form is good.


You know you need to post a photo.

Overhead photo would be most helpful.

Not an easy picture to take,
cuz the photographer needs to be on a ladder,
tall enough,
so the camera lens can point STRAIGHT down over your head,
and the lens must be a wide angle
so we can capture the release elbow tip
and
the front end of the front stabilizer.


If you don't have a really wide angle lens,
then
the photographer has to be up on a ladder
with the lens at least 3 feet above your head,
and then you have to make sure the front stabilizer
is directly in front of the lens,
so the photographer has to direct you to move left or right,
until the front stabilizer is dead center through the lens.


The bow jumping to one side
is due to some kind of alignment problems
with your body parts.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

i have the skills to take that pick!!!
stay tuned


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

ok not the best shot but here is some picks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Here is a skeleton / bones / joints analysis.

Your two pictures
shows that your body parts positions is not as consistent,
you think you are.











Here are some examples of the body parts position
that you should try to achieve.

IF we say your arrow is pointed DUE NORTH...
your two shoulders are pointed NORTH - NORTH WEST.

That is part of the problem.












This is a photo of 2nd Nature.

In the beginning,
he also has both of his shoulders pointed NORTH WEST
when the arrow is pointed DUE NORTH.

By adjusting his feet position,
the shoulders NOW point much more PARALLEL to the arrow,
when he gets to full draw.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

im prety shure its because of the slightly short draw thanks for the help


----------

